# Ladies ... did I miss something ?!?!?!?!?



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning all you lovely ladies out there ,,, I forgot to ask yesterday - did I miss something! Marks and Spencers moving into La Canada !!!!!!!!! They were advertising for staff in the papers on Friday !

My god - my prayers have been answered .... access to Marks and Spencer pants !

I hope its not just going to be one of those small shops without all the lovely stuff available!

Sue xx 
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Morning all you lovely ladies out there ,,, I forgot to ask yesterday - did I miss something! Marks and Spencers moving into La Canada !!!!!!!!! They were advertising for staff in the papers on Friday !
> 
> My god - my prayers have been answered .... access to Marks and Spencer pants !
> 
> ...


when's it opening???

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> when's it opening???
> 
> Jo xxx


It didnt say - they had a huge ad in the Sur advertising for a Manager, Asst Manager and Supervisors for the new store !! (by the way I was tempted to apply as they have great discounts for staff - but you needed to be fluent in Spanish as well as English)

How cool will that be when it opens !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> It didnt say - they had a huge ad in the Sur advertising for a Manager, Asst Manager and Supervisors for the new store !! (by the way I was tempted to apply as they have great discounts for staff - but you needed to be fluent in Spanish as well as English)
> 
> How cool will that be when it opens !!


I KNOW!! Thats why I wanna know when it opens... I shall be at their door waiting!!! If you hear anything, let us know!! Its a bit of a trek to La Cañada, but ooooooohhh, well worth it just to get some decent knickers, bras etc.. I wonder if they'll have the "food hall"?????? "not just any food, but Marks and Spencers food" OMG, I'm excited!! :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I KNOW!! Thats why I wanna know when it opens... I shall be at their door waiting!!! If you hear anything, let us know!! Its a bit of a trek to La Cañada, but ooooooohhh, well worth it just to get some decent knickers, bras etc.. I wonder if they'll have the "food hall"?????? "not just any food, but Marks and Spencers food" OMG, I'm excited!! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


I promise to make it my mission to obtain further info and as soon as I have it I will let you know ........ Im hoping I dont become disappointed if I find out its only going to be small token store!! I WANT IT ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I promise to make it my mission to obtain further info and as soon as I have it I will let you know ........ Im hoping I dont become disappointed if I find out its only going to be small token store!! I WANT IT ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wouldnt have thought it would be a token store, afterall, la cañada is the biggest shopping centre in southern Spain, if not the whole of Spain???? and I'm sure M&S wouldnt go to the trouble of opening something teeny weeny, its gotta bge costing them, so they may as well spend on something worth having ???

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Oh god no.....a bloody shopping thread!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Oh god no.....a bloody shopping thread!


well, you've had a bike thread, and a car thread.... Its our turn now!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Oh god no.....a bloody shopping thread!


Look I tried to be sensitive to your needs - hence me naming the thread "LADIES ......"

But you had to be nosey didnt you!!!! so you have only yourself to blame

Sue x:ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Look I tried to be sensitive to your needs - hence me naming the thread "LADIES ......"
> 
> But you had to be nosey didnt you!!!! so you have only yourself to blame
> 
> Sue x:ranger:


Are you ladies considering getting French Maids outfits?

If so.....Steve Hall wants you to get him a size 14.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Are you ladies considering getting French Maids outfits?
> 
> If so.....Steve Hall wants you to get him a size 14.


good god, he's more than a 14!!! I think a frilly pinny, a bow tie and a feather duster would suit him!!! 

Thats another good thing about M&S, their sizes are generous, I can get away with a M&S 8... just!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Heaven - let me know if they start doing online/deliveries oop here!! 

Tally.xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> good god, he's more than a 14!!! I think a frilly pinny, a bow tie and a feather duster would suit him!!!
> 
> Thats another good thing about M&S, their sizes are generous, I can get away with a M&S 8... just!!
> 
> ...


Maybe XT will be happier with the shopping thread if photos are posted. I for one would love to see Steve in a French Maid's outfit!!!:eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Maybe XT will be happier with the shopping thread if photos are posted. I for one would love to see Steve in a French Maid's outfit!!!:eyebrows:


Its a frightening thought!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey here we go ...... this is off an M & S newsletter!!! YIPPEE !!!!!!!!!!! only 3 months to go ... thats actually only 12 weeks ... or 84 days !!!! 

"Our franchise partner in Gibraltar is opening a 10,000 sq ft store in Marbella, selling the full range of M&S clothing, as well as homeware and food. The store, which will service the large expatriate community, will open in September."


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

By the way Im too excited at the prospect of an M & S in Marbella to give any thought to Steve or Xtreme in a maids outfit .... when obviously this would normally keep my mind occupied all day !!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

50 euros donation to Cudeca and you got it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 50 euros donation to Cudeca and you got it!


Wow, you're cheap Stevie!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Times are hard"


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Heaven - let me know if they start doing online/deliveries oop here!!
> 
> Tally.xxx


Think they do online deliveries to Spain already from the website. But the delivery charge is about 14 euro so you need to order a lot to make it worth your while.
And its just not the same as "real" shopping, is it? You'll have to organise a shopping trip down South, Tal! But its definitely good news for us lot down here. Bit of a shlep but definitely worth the bother.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi, Bit late to pick up on this thread. 
Did you know Marks and Sparks opened up here before and closed down again? It must have been about 10 years ago. They bought huge, prime site properties, (Gran via Bilbao, Salamanca district Madrid etc) filled them with ladies car coats and M&S toilet paper which didn't sell and later closed down! The were also in France and closed down there as well. Sounds like they're changing their locations. Hope they rethink their stock too and last this time!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Think they do online deliveries to Spain already from the website. But the delivery charge is about 14 euro so you need to order a lot to make it worth your while.
> And its just not the same as "real" shopping, is it? You'll have to organise a shopping trip down South, Tal! But its definitely good news for us lot down here. Bit of a shlep but definitely worth the bother.


Excellent - thanks Caz. Still it doesn't replace the real shopping experience, does it??! I'll have to be down there the night before, camping outside the door with my sleeping bag and thermos. Try not to trip over me in the rush when the doors open for the first time!!

Tally.xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

This news has made my day. No more trips to Marble Arch...Did you all know that M&S do a free bra-fitting service? It changed my life
(Cue for predictable dumb comments from certain quarters..)
Do other people have problems with colours/sunlight when washing some items?
I bought a pair of shorts from M&S Autograph range -OK, Versace or D&G they were not, but at £40 you expect VFM - and after a day's wear and wash they have faded in patches, look quite tatty, not a worn and weathered fade, like jeans.
I've been advised to put washing out overnight only, seems a bit drastic.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I just hope they have a good selection of dresses. I find it so hard to find decent ones in this area that fit properly!! Even in Dunnes I have a job finding them and when I do the waist is up under the bust


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

MY GOD HOW EXCITED ARE WE ALL GETTING !!!!

I really hope we arent going to be disappointed ..... it obviously means so much to us all ! lol

I agree with everything you lovely ladies are saying - I need bras that fit and you can be measured for - dresses that arent for the over 60´´s or the under 18´´s (its so hard to find that sort of stuff here ... and Dunnes can be a bit hit and miss!)

Tally ... dont you worry about camping out . Im sure between us we could sort out an overnighter for you !..... 

This thread could go on and on and on .... we can share shopping experiences and compare what we have bought after every visit once its open !! soooooooooooo much to look forward to - my life appears to have improved 50% overnight! HOW SAD IS THAT !!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Ladies looking at your forum I am getting really concerned, knickers from M&S is that the highlight of your day??? getting worried now is spain really for me after all?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Ladies looking at your forum I am getting really concerned, knickers from M&S is that the highlight of your day??? getting worried now is spain really for me after all?


LOL!!! No, Denise, this is one of the lighter threads...there are more interesting things of course to look forward to in your new life in Spain than knickers (although some of the men may disagree!).

Tallulah.x


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! No, Denise, this is one of the lighter threads...there are more interesting things of course to look forward to in your new life in Spain than knickers (although some of the men may disagree!).
> 
> Tallulah.x


Phew so glad to hear that, had me going there, (if they saw my knickers they would'nt disagree)


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> Ladies looking at your forum I am getting really concerned, knickers from M&S is that the highlight of your day??? getting worried now is spain really for me after all?


Hiya ..... certainly not the highlight of my day !! - but believe me when you work out that you cant buy decent knickers etc here then you will queuing with us when it opens! 

lol ... I do have a "life" other than pants! honestly


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> : (if they saw my knickers they would'nt disagree)


I'm quite happy to give a second opinion if required!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You see Denise - the guys pretend they're not interested in our shopping threads...but they keep taking sneaky glances. As soon as someone starts mentioning the frilly undies WHAM they're in there!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You see Denise - the guys pretend they're not interested in our shopping threads...but they keep taking sneaky glances. As soon as someone starts mentioning the frilly undies WHAM they're in there!!


I just want to clarify something here Tally......obviously being a red blooded Celtic male I am always interested in what's _underneath_ the ladies undergarments.

Unlike foppish Hanoverian males like Steve Hall and Strav who have a disturbing interest in sniffing and then actually wearing ladies undergarments!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I just want to clarify something here Tally......obviously being a red blooded Celtic male I am always interested in what's _underneath_ the ladies undergarments.
> 
> Unlike foppish Hanoverian males like Steve Hall and Strav who have a disturbing interest in sniffing and then actually wearing ladies undergarments!


 you are so bad .... honestly! But you do make me smile ... which is always a great start to my day


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I just want to clarify something here Tally......obviously being a red blooded Celtic male I am always interested in what's _underneath_ the ladies undergarments.


Never doubted it for a second, XT.

[/quote]Unlike foppish Hanoverian males like Steve Hall and Strav who have a disturbing interest in sniffing and then actually wearing ladies undergarments![/quote]

 :rofl:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Never doubted it for a second, XT.
> 
> Unlike foppish Hanoverian males like Steve Hall and Strav who have a disturbing interest in sniffing and then actually wearing ladies undergarments!



As you know, that Stravinsky even spreads complete lies about me too.....trying to say I'm the same height as him and his bunch of midget slaphead cronies....around 5'6". 

It's a pitiful attempt to try and make me _less_ attractive to the ladies.

Well we can clear this up once and for all when Steve Hall comes online......cos we met up and we're both around the same height.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes I guess we were about the same height. 5ft 10" I guess - totally normal in every way! I even bught XTreme a coffee. Did I mention that?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

:gossip:Now that is one meet up where I'd love to have been a fly on a wall!!

Unless it was all business....:bored:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Yes I guess we were about the same height. 5ft 10" I guess - totally normal in every way! I even bught XTreme a coffee. Did I mention that?


Totally normal in every way?!:eyebrows:

5'10" isn't very big, is it?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Totally normal in every way?!:eyebrows:
> 
> 5'10" isn't very big, is it?


Remember Tally ... when a man tells you he´´s 5´10 is usually means he is 5´5 ... in the same way when he tells you something is really 10 inches! 

Sue xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Remember Tally ... when a man tells you he´´s 5´10 is usually means he is 5´5 ... in the same way when he tells you something is really 10 inches!
> 
> Sue xxx


MY GOD IM SORRY ! DID I REALLY SAY THAT!!

I may have to "moderate" myself and delete that one !! :jaw:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I got an inch over you then Steve.....heightwise of course!

In other areas, no doubt considerably more due to your Hanoverian genetics!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> MY GOD IM SORRY ! DID I REALLY SAY THAT!!
> 
> I may have to "moderate" myself and delete that one !! :jaw:


You are one dirty Chica this morning Sue!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm quite happy to give a second opinion if required!


I get the impression you are a flighty little devil, believe me the shock would be tooooooo much for you
djam


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> MY GOD IM SORRY ! DID I REALLY SAY THAT!!
> 
> I may have to "moderate" myself and delete that one !! :jaw:


gosh!! Sue!!!!

Steve, you´re taller than 5ft 10 arent you??? I´m 5ft 7 and I thought you were quite a bit taller than me!! I wouldnt like to comment to the size of anything else!!!??????

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> I get the impression you are a flighty little devil, believe me the shock would be tooooooo much for you
> djam


It seems most of the men on here can be a little "flighty" but Xtremes the worst by far!!!!  So feel free to put him in his place if he steps out of line!!!!:clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> gosh!! Sue!!!!
> 
> Steve, you´re taller than 5ft 10 arent you??? I´m 5ft 7 and I thought you were quite a bit taller than me!! I wouldnt like to comment to the size of anything else!!!??????
> 
> Jo xx


Sorry Jo! But its all sorted now - I went out for breakfast and came back as the sensible me!!

Sue xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Sorry Jo! But its all sorted now - I went out for breakfast and came back as the sensible me!!
> 
> Sue xx


I´ll let you off, its the heat!!! Absolutely scorching today!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´ll let you off, its the heat!!! Absolutely scorching today!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Certainly is here in Malaga ! phew!  I did notice in Estepona last night though that the temperature dropped to 19 around 11pm which is a lot cooler than its been for the past week ... some nights its still been mid to high twenties at midnight!!! :spit:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> It seems most of the men on here can be a little "flighty" but Xtremes the worst by far!!!!  So feel free to put him in his place if he steps out of line!!!!:clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Not on your life, been some time anyones been naughty with me, enjoying every minute of it
djam:eyebrows:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Not on your life, been some time anyones been naughty with me, enjoying every minute of it
> djam:eyebrows:


Us Welsh will take anybody luv.....even you Irish birds! 

Let's have a photo to see if you warrant inclusion in the XTreme SpankFest Tour 2009!


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Us Welsh will take anybody luv.....even you Irish birds!
> 
> Let's have a photo to see if you warrant inclusion in the XTreme SpankFest Tour 2009!


Wish I knew how to put photos onto computer,when I do will do so, might just surprise you, you never know we Irish are a canny bunch (better than the scots we just let them think they are the canny ones could buy and sell them!!! a bit like the welsh???) Wut say u to that ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> Wish I knew how to put photos onto computer,when I do will do so, might just surprise you, you never know we Irish are a canny bunch (better than the scots we just let them think they are the canny ones could buy and sell them!!! a bit like the welsh???) Wut say u to that ?


I was about to offer to "delete" Xtreme for you... and then I read your answer and thought "nah, this one can look after her self and stand her ground" LOL!!:clap2:

Welcome to the forum

Jo xx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Us Welsh will take anybody luv.....even you Irish birds!
> 
> Let's have a photo to see if you warrant inclusion in the XTreme SpankFest Tour 2009!


Wish I knew how to put photos onto computer,when I do will do so, might just surprise you, you never know we Irish are a canny bunch (better than the scots we just let them think they are the canny ones could buy and sell them!!! a bit like the welsh???) Wut say u to that ?::bump2:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was about to offer to "delete" Xtreme for you... and then I read your answer and thought "nah, this one can look after her self and stand her ground" LOL!!:clap2:
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Jo xx


Is'nt it great to be able to, sitting with my g & t looking at the grey,grey grey, sky :at the moment, wishing I was having some craic in sunny spain, hopefully will not be too long maybe we will all get together and have a hoolie as a yearly event
:clap2:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Jings! This shopping thread has got a bit hot! Cold showers for the lot of you.


Caz.
(a canny scot - not for sale)


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Jings! This shopping thread has got a bit hot! Cold showers for the lot of you.
> 
> 
> Caz.
> (a canny scot - not for sale)


tell the truth you are secretly enjoying it , the excitment is going to give you all coronaries what a way to go eh!!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> tell the truth you are secretly enjoying it , the excitment is going to give you all coronaries what a way to go eh!!!


Well I am definitely enjoying the fact that Xtreme has finally met his match - he thinks he is usually the source of excitement round here - or rather he would like to be given half a chance!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just when I think you have already plummeted to the depths of depravity .... you just suprise me yet again!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Strav, it's the weak mods they have now who I blame! LOL


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Strav, it's the weak mods they have now who I blame! LOL


And you always exercised your "muscle", didn't you Steve!?!


Evening all - just got back from a fiesta. Look what I miss when I turn my back for five minutes!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Strav, it's the weak mods they have now who I blame! LOL



We´re not weak, we´re very perceptive!

Jo xx


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Just when I think you have already plummeted to the depths of depravity .... you just suprise me yet again!


now listen !!! I'm really giving myself a bad name here and I'm really a nice quiet Irish colleen (PUKE) no seriously love the craic, the devil doesnt want me ,took one look and threw me out, my mother did'nt want me she took one look and threw me out of the pram , hense the result you get)what can I say totally mad want to come to spain and shake you all up for a good hoolie are you up for it riverdance the lot will bring the music & singers what do you think???? Can spain cope with the excitement?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> now listen !!! I'm really giving myself a bad name here and I'm really a nice quiet Irish colleen (PUKE) no seriously love the craic, the devil doesnt want me ,took one look and threw me out, my mother did'nt want me she took one look and threw me out of the pram , hense the result you get)what can I say totally mad want to come to spain and shake you all up for a good hoolie are you up for it riverdance the lot will bring the music & singers what do you think???? Can spain cope with the excitement?


Are ye fond of the poteen there, Denise?! If you can handle that right enough, you'll be alright here.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Are ye fond of the poteen there, Denise?! If you can handle that right enough, you'll be alright here.


I do not enjoy people that need booze to enjoy themselves, I don't need to, Really enjoy good company, good honest craic and good humour what say you?
I still however enjoy my aperatiff of g&t and then an little glass of wine with the meal as they say and EVEN i have been known to take a little digestife after (if I got the spelling wrong tough) but I promise you I really don't drink a lot what about you?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> I do not enjoy people that need booze to enjoy themselves, I don't need to, Really enjoy good company, good honest craic and good humour what say you?
> I still however enjoy my aperatiff of g&t and then an little glass of wine with the meal as they say and EVEN i have been known to take a little digestife after (if I got the spelling wrong tough) but I promise you I really don't drink a lot what about you?


Based on those measures, you're practically teetotal. 

So, an aperatif, wine with a meal, coffee and liqueurs following dessert - I see what you mean now - no I don't drink a lot, either, honest. Makes finding the 19th hole easier as well....!!:eyebrows:


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Based on those measures, you're practically teetotal.
> 
> So, an aperatif, wine with a meal, coffee and liqueurs following dessert - I see what you mean now - no I don't drink a lot, either, honest. Makes finding the 19th hole easier as well....!!:eyebrows:


never had a problem finding the 19th hole never!!!!! don't eat dessert either, do you play golf? What is your handicap? have to go to bed now speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

:focus: please can we get back to talking about pants! M&S is only 8 weeks away !!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> please can we get back to talking about pants!


When I was in Britain I always bought M&S underpants.....nothing else!

And Tom Jones is exactly the same!

It appears we both share a need for a "comfort" fit.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> When I was in Britain I always bought M&S underpants.....nothing else!
> 
> And Tom Jones is exactly the same!
> 
> It appears we both share a need for a "comfort" fit.


Well you will probably want to be one of the first in the queue with us then when it opens then Xtreme - so you can stock up ! ..... we´ll save you a place


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well you will probably want to be one of the first in the queue with us then when it opens then Xtreme - so you can stock up ! ..... we´ll save you a place


I'll need to be measured up Sue.....can one of you ladies lend a hand?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'll need to be measured up Sue.....can one of you ladies lend a hand?


Only the one hand  ?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Sue, 
If you cant wait till September for the La Canada store I have some good news. Just been alerted to the M&S online sale, on at moment, not sure when ends but think it might just be end of August.
Caz.
xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Sue,
> If you cant wait till September for the La Canada store I have some good news. Just been alerted to the M&S online sale, on at moment, not sure when ends but think it might just be end of August.
> Caz.
> xx


ooooooh Caz ... that will give me something to do this weekend if the footie is on TV again! God - I hate the start of the UK football season ..... my OH starts with his "thats it Im not listening (on the radio) to it anymore .. they are a waste of space .... blah blah blah blah" ... but he doesnt stop listening at all! and this does on for months!

Sorry - I digress .... I will check out M&S online asap Caz - thanks for the heads up.

September ? I wonder if they mean beginning or end of ?? I just want it to be close to pay day!


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

Err,...maybe I'm misunderstanding something.....you're living in a gorgeous country, renowned for not only for the passion of it's people but their incredible sense of style and you want to buy your knickers and bras form Marks and Spencer??


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Err,...maybe I'm misunderstanding something.....you're living in a gorgeous country, renowned for not only for the passion of it's people but their incredible sense of style and you want to buy your knickers and bras form Marks and Spencer??


 Richie I dont want to go into massive detail here .... but trust me - despite the exotic location here, the sun, the beauty, the passion and its people - THEY CANT DO NICE PANTS!!

I am and always will be willing to assimilate into this beautiful Country and its society ... but I draw the line at accepting the pants selection!


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

fair enough,...but the question of 'why' comes to mind.....is it possible to answer it without doing into details??? From what I've seen on TV Marks and Spencer is known for producing quality but fairly plain sorts of clothing....er..you can translate that to boring  e.g the knicker scene from Bridget Jones Diary


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

richie rich said:


> Err,...maybe I'm misunderstanding something.....you're living in a gorgeous country, renowned for not only for the passion of it's people but their incredible sense of style and you want to buy your knickers and bras form Marks and Spencer??


You can take the girl out of the UK, but you cant take the UK out of the girl! The world is a smaller place now and if you can have the best from everywhere then why not!!!

I didnt think I would, but I can get really excited about going to "Iceland/Waitrose and seeing british foodstuff, pop tarts, proper sausages, Birdseye, aisles of toiletries, english writing...... and as for Gibaltar, hell, they've even gotta British Home Stores and a big Morrisons superstore... and of course M&S!!???????

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> fair enough,...but the question of 'why' comes to mind.....is it possible to answer it without doing into details??? From what I've seen on TV Marks and Spencer is known for producing quality but fairly plain sorts of clothing....er..you can translate that to boring  e.g the knicker scene from Bridget Jones Diary


I will endeavour to give you a genuine serious answer here Richie. No they dont just do sensible pants. They do extremely nice girlie feminie undies too - and the best thing is - they fit properly and thats probably the biggest benefit to buying them as opposed spanish undies (certainly what Ive seen anyway). The good stuff in Spain (that fits properly) is very nice indeed - but you have to pay a huge price for that, which for everyday stuff is too much,

Hope that helps satisfy your curiousity - and please be reminded that this girl doesnt do Bridget jones undergarments! so dont you dare assume that she does!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> - and please be reminded that this girl doesnt do Bridget jones undergarments! so dont you dare assume that she does!



...... and would you admit it on an open forum if you did Sue LOL???


Jo xxx


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

well what can I say,...my curiosity is satisfied...when are we going to talk about 'sensible shoes' ))))


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... and would you admit it on an open forum if you did Sue LOL???
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Probably! I shoot myself in the foot regularly due to my honesty ... Im rubbish at lying


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> ooooooh Caz ... that will give me something to do this weekend if the footie is on TV again! God - I hate the start of the UK football season ..... my OH starts with his "thats it Im not listening (on the radio) to it anymore .. they are a waste of space .... blah blah blah blah" ... but he doesnt stop listening at all! and this does on for months!
> 
> Sorry - I digress .... I will check out M&S online asap Caz - thanks for the heads up.
> 
> September ? I wonder if they mean beginning or end of ?? I just want it to be close to pay day!


No problem, Sue, I do think it is important to post information on the serious issues of the day!  Beats football any time! Plus, I think you might get some good bargains in the pants department there.
Havent seen any more about the store in La Canada which makes me think it probably wont be for a few more weeks anyway but at least there's a sale now.
Just hope the delivery will be ok, havent tried it before.
Dont think most men get the M&S thing, underwear not being an issue for them.


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

awww, I don't think that's particularly fair,....Without trying to be grubby, most blokes I know love seeing their other half in something slinky,...the sensible undies thing ( while I'm sure they're comfy) often have the appeal of watching paint dry. 
On a different topic,...my mum ( who's just turned 80 ) sent me an email that I laughed my arse off too,...is it okay if I post it on here? It's not a chain or anything and I think it will give a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> awww, I don't think that's particularly fair,....Without trying to be grubby, most blokes I know love seeing their other half in something slinky,...the sensible undies thing ( while I'm sure they're comfy) often have the appeal of watching paint dry.
> On a different topic,...my mum ( who's just turned 80 ) sent me an email that I laughed my arse off too,...is it okay if I post it on here? It's not a chain or anything and I think it will give a bit of a laugh.


You can post what you like Richie providing you arent selling anything or being extremely rude!  if its funny Im sure it will be welcomed .... August has been a bit of a dull month to be honest  And this particular thread of mine is not that serious is it !!!! so go for it - I can always delete it if Im feeling that way inclined


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

hope you like it 



AND THEN THE FIGHT STARTED 

My wife sat down on the couch next to me as I was flipping channels. She
asked, 'What's on TV?'
I said, 'Dust.'

And then the fight started...

******************************************

My wife and I are watching "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire" while we were
in bed. I turned to her and said, "Do you want to have sex?"
"No," she answered.
I then said, "Is that your final answer?"
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying, "Yes."
So I said, "Then I'd like to phone a friend."

And then the fight started....

******************************************

Saturday morning I got up early, quietly dressed, made my lunch, grabbed
the dog, and slipped quietly into the garage. I hooked up the boat up to
the truck, and proceeded to back out into a torrential downpour. The
wind was blowing 50 mph, so I pulled back into the garage, turned on the
radio, and discovered that the weather would be bad all day.

I went back into the house, quietly undressed, and slipped back into
bed. I cuddled up to my wife's back, now with a different anticipation,
and whispered, "The weather out there is terrible."

My loving wife of 10 years replied, "Can you believe my stupid husband
is out fishing in that?"

And that's how the fight started...

******************************************

I rear-ended a car this morning. So, there we were alongside the road
and slowly the other driver got out of his car. You know how sometimes
you just get soooo stressed and little things just seem funny? Yeah,
well I couldn't believe it.... He was a DWARF!!!

He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, "I AM NOT HAPPY
!!!"

So, I looked down at him and said, "Well, then which one are you?"

And then the fight started.....

*****************************************

My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary.
She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 150 in about 3
seconds.'

I bought her a scale.

And then the fight started...

******************************************

When I got home last night, my wife demanded that I take her someplace
expensive...
so, I took her to a gas station.

And then the fight started...

******************************************

After retiring, I went to the Social Security office to apply for Social
Security. The woman behind the counter asked me for my driver's license
to verify my age. I looked in my pockets and realized I had left my
wallet at home. I told the woman that I was very sorry, but I would have
to go home and come back later.

The woman said, 'Unbutton your shirt'. So I opened my shirt revealing my
curly silver hair. She said, 'That silver hair on your chest is proof
enough for me' and she processed my Social Security application

When I got home, I excitedly told my wife about my experience at the
Social Security office.

She said, 'You should have dropped your pants. You might have gotten
disability, too.'

And then the fight started....

******************************************

My wife and I were sitting at a table at my high school reunion, and I
kept staring at a drunken lady swigging her drink as she sat alone at a
nearby table.

My wife asked, 'Do you know her?'

'Yes,' I sighed, 'She's my old girlfriend. I understand she took to
drinking right after we split up those many years ago, and I hear she
hasn't been sober since.'

'My God!' says my wife, 'who would think a person could go on
celebrating that long?'

And then the fight started...

******************************************

I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my
order first.
"I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please."
He said, "Aren't you worried about the mad cow?""
Nah, she can order for herself."

And then the fight started...

******************************************

A woman is standing nude, looking in the bedroom mirror.
She is not happy with what she sees and says to her husband, 'I feel
horrible; I look old, fat and ugly.
I really need you to pay me a compliment.'

The husband replies, 'Your eyesight's damn near perfect.'

And then the fight started.....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Probably! I shoot myself in the foot regularly due to my honesty ... Im rubbish at lying


Well you're in the right place (an Expat Forum) to learn from accomplished liars and Jackanory merchants Sue!

"In Britain I was a managing director blah blah blah.....now I'm here in Spain doing illegal airport runs and selling iffy goods on car boot sales"

It's called the Skills Plane Syndrome......particularly prevalent in IT I might add.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

richie rich said:


> Err,...maybe I'm misunderstanding something.....you're living in a gorgeous country, renowned for not only for the passion of it's people but their incredible sense of style and you want to buy your knickers and bras form Marks and Spencer??


Sorry Richie Rich, obviously written by a bloke - just can't beat Marks and Sparks knickers and bras for fit, quality, and they're made from cotton; something not often seen abroad strangely enough...
In Colombia the make St Michel was much sought after (it was M&S's brand,I don't know if they do it now) It was like the undies designer label!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

richie rich said:


> hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some good ones there Richie .... your Mum must be a very lively and entertaining young lady! ......... great to see that at 80 she still has her sense of humour! Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Well you're in the right place (an Expat Forum) to learn from accomplished liars and Jackanory merchants Sue!
> 
> "In Britain I was a managing director blah blah blah.....now I'm here in Spain doing illegal airport runs and selling iffy goods on car boot sales"
> 
> It's called the Skills Plane Syndrome......particularly prevalent in IT I might add.


 Well all I can say is that I "downgraded" in terms of job Titles and expertise once I arrived here ..... and I still feel ok and true to myself !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well all I can say is that I "downgraded" in terms of job Titles and expertise once I arrived here ..... and I still feel ok and true to myself !


Did you know that I walked on the moon Sue? Plus, remember the Iranian Embassy siege? That was me abseiling through the window.

I was also in the frame for the Brinks Mat bullion job.....and I was the one that sold Lee Harvey Oswald the gun.

It was me who was nobbing Diana, I was Stallone's stunt double in the Rambo movies, and it was me who taught Stevie Ray Vaughan to play guitar!

And...I've even socialised with Michael Aspel!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Did you know that I walked on the moon Sue? Plus, remember the Iranian Embassy siege? That was me abseiling through the window.
> 
> I was also in the frame for the Brinks Mat bullion job.....and I was the one that sold Lee Harvey Oswald the gun.
> 
> ...


ha ha ha thats given me an idea for a light hearted thread! ......... providing of course people can be honest in their postings! ....  Sue


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> ha ha ha thats given me an idea for a light hearted thread! ......... providing of course people can be honest in their postings! ....  Sue


Sue....the only places you can GUARANTEE that people are lying is Courts of Law and Internet Forums!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sue....the only places you can GUARANTEE that people are lying is Courts of Law and Internet Forums!


 And Ive worked in both places ! .........


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Now Primark are coming !!!*

Hey! its cheap and cheerful .....and Im glad its here! the closest Primark previously was in Jerez ...... this is only 40 minutes from me !!

Sue 

*Primark, one of the largest fashion chains in Ireland and England, has chosen Algeciras to open its fourteenth store in Spain. The establishment, scheduled to open on September 10 2009 at the Puerta de Europa Centre, has a surface of 2,600 m2 and will employ 75 people.*


----------

